# upgrading Asus p4p800 se memory



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

TheMatt, is that currently the best Ram memory there is for this motherboard since I have the same one. I'm a big gamers and constantly playing games hours after hours but I only have 1gb of ram and a 3.2ghz Intel p4.

I have 2 computers. The one with the Asua p4p800 se motherboard which i obtained a long long time. I want to upgrade to give it 4gb. But I want to supply the best ram memory stick possible regardless of the cost of the memory stick. As long it's 100% or very close to 100% compatibility.

I also plan on upgrading my processor and graphic card as well, but i'm totally lost on which graphic card and processor its compatible with.

I'm not sure if the motherboard can hold the 756mb graphic card or a Core 2 processor. Do you know if it's compatible with Duo or Quad core?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not compatible with the core line of proccessors
it's a 478 
cores are 775 m/b
p4 up to 3.2g there may be a bios update to take it higher
click on the memory configorator and put in your details
http://www.corsair.com/#


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

How do I update bios?

I really want to upgrade my computer while still using the Asus P4P800 SE motherboard to it's fully extent.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on download on the left and then on the bios tab
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=31&model=179&modelmenu=1


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's the list I found from Corsair.

http://www.corsair.com/configurator/product_results.aspx?id=1923


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

dai said:


> click on download on the left and then on the bios tab
> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=31&model=179&modelmenu=1


Thank you.

Is there a recurring subscription to this site?

PS: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Is there a recurring subscription to this site
if you tick the box remember me next to the login it will log you in automatically
in the user cp subscibe to threads ans you will get an email notification of a reply


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently I downloaded the latest Bios but not to sure on how to install the bios =P. Sorry for all the trouble.

I've already downloaded the bios update tools but after extract and opening the .exe file, a black command screen opened up then disappear.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

asus usually has a txt document with the instructions for flashing and it will also be in your manual
http://www.wimsbios.com/faq.jsp


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

But what is flashing? I checked and my Bios if 1008 Revision.

I just read it but all of this seems confusing.. I couldn't take it anymore so i'm not even sure on what to do anymore lol.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Flashing the bios, is rewritting the cmos chip on the mobo (your bios) with a new file. For the P4pXXX mobo you should be using the latest version of AFUDOS to flash with. However, unless your computer is not working correctly or the new bios will fix/allow for some function you need, I reccommend against flashing the bios needlessly. Why, because if you flash the bios incorrectly, you'll have to replace the cmos chip or send it back to Asus for reflash. The directions on how to flash the bios using the latest version of AFUDOS is well described both in the manual and on the Asus site or you can read Clintfan's guide here on the forum....http://www.techsupportforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7734&forumid=15
I should also note that since you are running a 32bit version of XP the max amount of memory that the OS will reccognize is 3.25-3.5 gigs of memory, thus you could not take advantage of the full 4 gigs. 1 gig is considered the sweetspot for running XP, 2gigs if you are seriously gamming or doing intensive graphics work (photoshop/videoediting) 
As for cpu's the 3.2Ghz P4 is a decent cpu, upgrading to a 3.4-3.6Ghz prescott won't bring you as much of a bump in performance as you might think, but it will nearly double the amount of heat in your computer in comparison to a 3.2Ghz nothwood, so additional cooling (heatsink and higher cfm case fans) would most likely also be nessessary. Since you did't mention what your current videocard is, your mobo has an AGP 8X slot, so the best gpu you could install would be...either a 7900GS or X1950XT, you may also need a psu upgrade to power those beasts ! In total thats nearly $600 of upgrades....for a bit more you could build a new computer with all the latest support and a C2D that would outperform your current system.


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm currently using a ATi Radeon 9600 XT Edition with 256 MB Memory DDR. Graphic card. 

So should I change the OS to XP Professional instead of keeping it Media Center for gaming than? I have around $4.000 to spare but after doing couple researches on parts and motherboards, I was thinking of maybe I should just buy a new motherboard and put in a new processor and etc but all the motherboard has various compatibility with certain parts. I was also looking at some of Corsair latest ram sticks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

What compatability issues are you having ? For about $1200+ you could build an awesome gaming rig. I'd stay away from DDR3 for now. On your current rig I'd stay with Media Center since you're probably going to build another system anyway...suggestion,
Asus maximus Formula SE or P5K Deluxe
C2D or Penryn CPU
Corsair or Mushkin DDR2 1066
Asus 8800GT
Creative X-fi sound card
Lian-Li Case
DVD-RW/CD_RW drive
Vista Ultimate


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

What's wrong with DDR3 besides it being expensive and new? I know I can build a new rig but I would also like to try to upgrade my current desktop to it maximum performance. It currently has 4 ram slot and some site says that I can upgrade it to 4gb RAM. But i'm not sure if that's true, but if the professionals says I can only support up to 2gb or 3gb at most than i'll trust you guys. Although it's media center, I have a windows XP pro upgrade CD since I don't like media center to much and prefer xp pro since that was my previous OS on the ASUS p4p800 SE motherboard.

Aside from that, whichever is the best on that list, since I want to use the latest part so that in the future I can upgrade it further without having to change my motherboard constantly. I also want to use a dual 756mb graphic card but not sure if the 2 motherboard you listed is compatible to support dual 756mb graphic card. Also, I plan on using Penryn CPU 45nm correct? I'm not worried about sound card since I have spare sound card from a friend who gave it to me as a gift.


----------



## SwpDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the link to my motherboard specs. http://www.ciao.co.uk/ASUS_P4P800SE__6201766#productdetail

It indiciates my max memory is 4gb but which corsair or ram memory would be best for the motherboard.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

While the p4p800 supports 4 Gigs of ram, XP does not (unless you are running XP 64bit) So if you install the max 4gigs of ram the max XP will be able to utilize is 3.25-3.5gigs, you'll see little gain with 3.25gigs over 2 gigs in most instances. With DDR3 memory, not only is it expensive, but because it runs with very high latancies (timings) its performance is about equal to DDR2, most reviews show only a 1%-2% gain in performance when comparing DDR2 vs DDR3. You are correct, to run dual 8800GTX's you'd need a 680i/650 chipset mobo like the Asus Striker Extreme or P5NXX series mobo, however you should note that in most instances a 8800GT will out perform a GTX currently....Nvidia will be refreshing their lineup by the end of Nov. so watch out for reviews of the upcomming changes. Penryn is 45nm, and should be in stock soon. As for which memory from Corsair would be best....the memory you linked to is about as good as it gets these days with DDR memory (TWINX2048-3200C2PT) its very difficult to find any DDR that will run 2-2-2-5 like you could back when the mobo was new, difference from 2-3-3-6 will be negligable.


----------

